# Need to troubleshoot failure of /var/milter-greylist/milter-greylist.sock



## kjpetrie (Jun 17, 2020)

Milter-greylist is not letting anything through. I'm getting the following in my maillog:

```
Jun 17 13:05:32 mailin postfix/smtpd[59187]: connect from avasout02.plus.net[212.159.14.17]
Jun 17 13:05:34 mailin postfix/smtpd[71838]: disconnect from avasout03.plus.net[84.93.230.244] ehlo=1 mail=0/1 rset=1 quit=1 commands=3/4
Jun 17 13:06:03 mailin postfix/smtpd[59187]: warning: milter unix:/var/milter-greylist/milter-greylist.sock: can't read SMFIC_MAIL reply packet header: Operation timed out
```

Logging in milter-greylist remains empty, so it appears no communication is occurring through the socket.

How can I troubleshoot this? I don't know much about sockets.


----------



## Jose (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't use this particular greylisting strategy, but here's a WAG. Is the greylisting milter running?


----------



## kjpetrie (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes, it's logging messages which pass SPF test but not logging those which don't.

So could it be the failure's in the SPF test, then?


----------



## Jose (Jun 20, 2020)

I've never run these milters, so I'm not sure. Worth a shot, though.


----------

